
5 Tips for E-mailing Busy People - breily
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/05/19/5-tips-for-e-mailing-busy-people/
======
fallentimes
This is a great example of concrete advice Tim Ferriss is good for, and I
really enjoy reading. As opposed to some of his shadier/"douchier" practices
found here:

[http://www.ivygateblog.com/blog/2007/05/timothy_ferriss_outv...](http://www.ivygateblog.com/blog/2007/05/timothy_ferriss_outvaynering_vayner.html)

------
zandorg
I emailed probably the most successful Hollywood agent. It took me 3 weeks to
write the letter, and he accepted my script for reading. I reckon that 3 weeks
of my time was worth an hour of his.

Sadly, 2 years later and the script is still unread. But the chances of now
convincing him to accept a better script is a lot higher than nothing.

An amusing aside is this: I used a guide on how to write a good online
personals/dating letter, to write the letter to the agent.

------
bigtoga
I thought that was outstanding. Thanks for the link.

